# I just realized this



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

In one year, I have gone from one loco and four cars on a DC setup with a small oval of track, to 17 locos, 43 cars (with a couple unbuilt sitting on the shelf), a DCC setup run off my laptop and cell phone with a (albeit simple) 16x8 layout. I went from working on stuff at the kitchen counter to having a dedicated table with tool bins, paint racks, spare parts/pieces and a plethora of programs on my computer that are train related.


I think my hobby has become a little more than a weekend time-killer. :laugh:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm just starting out myself with a 4X8 DCC layout but was just told by my girlfriend that if I get way to far into it and ignore her she is gonna hafta hurt me lol


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Tell her to help out! My wife does most of the building and layout painting. In fact over 2/3 of the table was painted by her and the kids. I drew out the patterns for the roads and such, but her and the kids did the paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Bwaahahaha. Welcome to the club.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Davidfd85 said:


> I'm just starting out myself with a 4X8 DCC layout but was just told by my girlfriend that if I get way to far into it and ignore her she is gonna hafta hurt me lol


That's why she's a girlfriend and not a wife


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Second or third the wife helping thing!
We have a great train working relationship! She helps me do train things and I help her do bakeing..Win Win She's Excellent at building and painting and she bakes some mean Cakes, cookies, and other goodies!
I told her the train room in the new house is going to be at least 65' by 110' and she said no problem as long as she gets her dream kitchen!:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I stared out with a locomotive, an Athearn BB SD40-2 painted in CSX colors. I put it on the dresser and told her that some day I want a model railroad. At first she seemed interested in joining me but at the end of it all she was not. But she knows that I relax when I am building my trains (and boats) and that it keeps me out of trouble. She is the work-out kind of person and she buys excersize stuff (which costs more than my trains) and I buy trains and we are both happy. The kids prefer my stuff but she understands that too. 

Oh and since 2005 when I bought my CSX engine I have now about 50 engines, and almost 150 cars of different types and eras, many buildings, and kits not yet built (cars and structures) and I am right now building my 4th layout, with DCC and computer control.

Massey

Trains are like a terminal illness. You know there is no end to it so you just keep going!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Second or third the wife helping thing!
> We have a great train working relationship! She helps me do train things and I help her do bakeing..Win Win She's Excellent at building and painting and she bakes some mean Cakes, cookies, and other goodies!
> I told her the train room in the new house is going to be at least 65' by 110' and she said no problem as long as she gets her dream kitchen!:thumbsup:


I can only imagine what that kitchen is going to be like! :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dawg ... and everyone else ...

Repeat after me ...

"Welcome to Model Train Heads Anonymous. My name is _________, and I have a problem."



TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello... my name is _______ , and I'm a trainoholic.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Dawg ... and everyone else ...
> 
> Repeat after me ...
> 
> ...


I dont have a problem... And before you say denial is the first sign of a problem.... 

Ok Ok I will admit I do have a problem... Well 2 actually... Not enough space and not enough money!

Massey


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Fer real! I had a simple oval with one locomotive and about 4 cars; that was it for over 37 years. It was a hand-me-down set I was given at about 18 because it no longer worked. I checked it over, fixed it, and ran it around the tree at Christmas: it stayed in the box the rest of the year. Then I found this site when I decided to look for information on it, and I was hooked. " I gots this monkey on my back, he won't let go...he robs me of my sleep and makes me buy more and more...I gots the model railroad bluuuuuuesss....!!!!"


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Since finding this site in April I have somehow aquired 13 locomotives, all but one in New Haven livery and 50+ pieces of rolling stock. 7 structures and 14 switches. And a few other pieces.....

My son is recovering nicely from his surgery and gaining more and more mobility each week. Hopefully track can be laid in the next couple of weeks then tackle the wiring. I really hope to become a active model rr'er soon. 

Frustrating? You bet. But I've learned so much here in this short period of time that I think I can avoid the major Ooops.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Massey said:


> I dont have a problem... And before you say denial is the first sign of a problem....
> 
> Ok Ok I will admit I do have a problem... Well 2 actually... Not enough space and not enough money!
> 
> Massey


Well at least you have the time.
My signature says it all.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont really have time for trains either, at least not as much as I would like. I dont complain about it since the time is spent with my kids. I am a very hands on kinda dad and my kids are always first. My son just started Kindergarten this year and I bring him to the bus every morning (there is only one other dad that does that) and I help him with his home work when he gets home on days I dont work. I love it all. My son is usually right outside with me when I am working on the trains and my daughter is in and out of the train room almost as much. She is mainly looking for things that are pink! She loved the X-mas train I have and I found a pink train car just for her!

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey said:


> My son just started Kindergarten this year and I bring him to the bus every morning ...


I'm a bus-stop dad, too ... with my 8 and 6 year old boys. We always have fun during those 10-minute wait times ... chasing after each other's shadows, seeing who can reach the storm grate first, hunting for acorns, etc. Good stuff.  But, they'll be on their own before we know it ... 

TJ


----------

